# Cat growls at people coming to the door!



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

Fili has a habit of growling when he hears/sees someone coming to the door and even when he hears the catflap go (it's obviously only Sandy and once he sees Sandy it's fine!).

Is this just a territorial thing? Was he a dog in a past life? :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

No idea but he's gorgeous:Kiss. I love brown Tabbys and his stripes are so eye catching


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

@SbanR thank you! He is super handsome, I love his markings 

I should add that he never does anything other than growl - he's not at all aggressive and will run away rather than confront a stranger - but it's just an odd little character quirk of his!

Edit to add: A better pic of his stripes


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

So beautiful and such an elegant head:Kiss


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@sandy-cat - one of my cats growls every time a visitor comes to the door. In fact she growls if she hears a visitor walking on the driveway, or a strange car pulling up. She recognises the sound of my car engine and my OH's car and doesn't growl then. She also recognises our footsteps on the driveway and doesn't growl. I have never had a cat who growls at the sound of visitors before and I think it's endearing!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I've had three over the years who do/did that. This is very catly behavior, for some cats.


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

Oh good, I'm relieved it's not something that suggests he's uncomfortable or scared. He acts curious while growling so will trot to the door/catflap etc, check out the new visitor (if it's Sandy then it means a thorough sniffing on both sides!) and settle down again. I've just never seen it before. Thanks as always


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@sandy-cat 
What a gorgeous boy, his fur looks so soft
I love the sleeping upside down pic.


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

@Summercat I can't get over how soft and shiny his fur is now he's on a better diet! He still has Purizon dry but is slowly moving over to wet food and the improved diet has made a huge difference. His fur quite literally gleams!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@sandy-cat 
It does sparkle, I want to pet him


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

@Summercat I don't blame you, he's so soft  He's made friends now with my neighbours over the back fence who are a lovely retired couple. Apparently he invited himself in through their window and cuddled up to them! Thankfully they love him and enjoy playing with him in their garden too! When we first realised this was the case it was because they described him as "a really smooth soft tabby with a brown collar" :Hilarious .


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@sandy-cat 
Really happy you decided to adopt him. He seems to have slotted right in & is a lovely boy


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

Summercat said:


> @sandy-cat
> Really happy you decided to adopt him. He seems to have slotted right in & is a lovely boy


Thank you, I'm so glad as well - it was definitely worth doing, he's such a sweetie and I adore him


----------

